# Eure Meinung zu Battleforge 4 free



## nr-Thunder (27. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

da es in der aktuellen PCGH Ausgabe nochmal Battleforge in der kostenlosen Version beigefügt ist, wollt ich euch mal fragen wie eure Spielerfahrungen bei der PvE und PvP sind.

PvE
Im PvE jedenfalls hat mich die 4free Version eigentlich überzeugt. Wenn man mit Leuten gespielt hat die keine Standard-Karten haben konnte man eigentlich trotzdem gleichschnell den Computer Gegner besiegen. Mich persöhnlich stört jedoch, dass im PvE nur Gold und Upgrade Karten die Belohnung sind. Die Upgrade Karten von denen man oft sowieso nur welche bekommt von denen man keine richtige Karte hat ist meiner Meinung nach nutzlos. Wenn man aus seinen Standardkarten ein Deck mit allen Races macht dann schafft man den Computer Gegner eigentlich sowieso, auf fortgeschritten un Profi ist es dann aber natürlich schwerer. Gold kann man auch nur zum Upgraden benutzen und man bekommt sowenig, dass bei dem Kurs von 100-200 Gold BF Points sich kaum selbst Karten erwirtschaften lassen. Jedoch hatte ich Glück da ich einpaar Leute ink Skype getroffen hab die mir ein paar Stufe 1 und 2 Karten schenken konnte wie z.B. diesen Eisadler.

PvP
Im PvP ist es meiner Meinung nach kaum möglich ohne einen guten m8 zu gewinnen (2v2). Schon allein weil BF zur Zeit noch viele Spieler hat die nach 1 min einfach leaven obwohl es noch nicht mal zu einem Kampf kam.
Und was mich auch wundern, Battleforge hat einpaar richtig große Karten und wäre es zuviel verlangt auch 3v3 Matches zu machen? Gewonnen hab ich jedenfalls noch kein Match weil bei den Standard Karten Tier 1 und Tier 2 einfach zu schwach sind. Da kommen dann welche mit Tier 1 Schamanen oder irgendwelchen Hexen die mit ihren Spells meine Tier 1 Units einfach Todcasten.

Handelssystem:
Bei der 4free Version bekommt man am Anfang gar keine Battleforge Punkte, was *eigentlich* auch verständlich ist. Man kann ja mehrere Accounts erstellen und Karten und Bf-Points anderen Usern schicken.
Wer jedoch hofft sich mit Gold durch das Schaffen von Quests Karten zu besorgen, der hat sich getäuscht. Selbst bei guten Kursen von 500 Gold pro Map die dann aber auch 30-60min dauern, bekommt man vllt erst nach einigen 100 Stunden Spielzeit 1 Deck.
Am Ende ist die Stromrechnung teurer, denn man würde nur ca 10Cent/h verdienen im Vergleich zu den gekauften Bf-Points durch das Hauptspiel oder eben durch den reinen Punkte Gutschein.
Die Auktionen sind auch irgendwie zäh. Karten die angeboten werden, werden 10-20mal angeboten, andere findet man gar nicht (auf einem Server, Razorleaf) und manche Karten wie z.B. der Ernter sind einfach überteuert und Kosten 3000 Bf-Points (was dem Wert einer einzigen Vollversion entsprechen würde!). Dann gibs noch die Scherzkekse die für billige Speerkämpfer oder sonstige 50 Bf-Points verlangen 

Mein Fazit:
Irgendwie ähnelt Bf4free mehr einer großen Demo mit Multiplayer
(warscheinlich soll es mehr auch nicht sein?).
Wie bei einer Demo bleiben mit nämlich sach verwehrt, wie z.B. das Handeln es mir fast unmöglich ist Karten durchs spielen allein zu erwerben (wenn man nicht mehrere von 100h in Kauf nimmt). Die Kampagne macht zwar spaß, aber bei dieser lohnt es sich m.M. nach nicht, sich andere Karten zu holen da man mit diesen sowieso kaum einen Vorteil im Vergleich zu jmd mit Nicht-Standard Karten. Eigentlich kann man sich auch keine Meinung zum PvP machen, denn entweder ich werde einfach vom Gegner überrannt, oder dieser ist so schlecht dass er selbst mit "besseren" Karten verliert. Mir fehlt einfach das Erlebnis eines spannenden Matches.
Verschwörungstheorie: Wer weiß, vllt hat EA das Ziel verfolgt, einen 4Free Spieler so sehr verlieren zu lassen, dass dieser sich dann doch das Spiel kauft um Karten zu bekommen . Ich persöhnlich werde jedoch noch weiter im Chat fragen ob irgendjemand Karten zu verschenken hat die er nicht braucht.


----------



## Butzzze (21. Juli 2009)

Habs jetzt auch eine Weile gespielt und bin nicht soo zufrieden.. Meiner Meinung nach ist es Hohn, auf die DVD und aufs Heft "Vollversion" zu schreiben. Früher nannte man soetwas Shareware. Man spielt zig Level, es wird immer schwieriger aber man hat auch keine Chance, sein Deck zu verbessern. Nur selten passen die Verbesserungskarten auf die eigenen. Und neue Karten gibts überhaupt nicht, oder nur gegen Geld, wie es anscheinend ist. 
Ärgert mich schon...


----------



## Player007 (21. Juli 2009)

Habe es auch ausgiebig getestet, habe in der Zeit ca. 5000 Gold gesammelt, aber keiner tauscht Karten gegen Gold, somit verkümmert das Deck. Und damit hat man bei PvP keine Chance, bei PvE geht es, wird aber mit der Zeit langweilig. Müsste mir wahrscheinlich so ein Booster Pack oder die Vollversion kaufen, aber dafür lohnt es sich nach dem 4 free spielen nicht mehr.
Schade EA, netter Versuch, aber trotzdem irgendwie gescheitert 

Gruß


----------



## -NTB- (21. Juli 2009)

Butzzze schrieb:


> Habs jetzt auch eine Weile gespielt und bin nicht soo zufrieden.. Meiner Meinung nach ist es Hohn, auf die DVD und aufs Heft "Vollversion" zu schreiben. Früher nannte man soetwas Shareware. Man spielt zig Level, es wird immer schwieriger aber man hat auch keine Chance, sein Deck zu verbessern. Nur selten passen die Verbesserungskarten auf die eigenen. Und neue Karten gibts überhaupt nicht, oder nur gegen Geld, wie es anscheinend ist.
> Ärgert mich schon...




Genau deswegen spiele ichs nicht oder games aka warrock!!!
macht dann ebend doch keinen richtigen fun, ob fullversion oder demo....

ne richtig gute demo aufer pcgh zu finden wäre mir sogar lieber


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (13. August 2009)

So, hab es jetzt mal eine Weile gezogt und mir 500BFP gekauft (4,99€) und im Chat Karten getauscht und auch mein Gold gegen BFP...

Hatte auch öfters das Glück, dass ich in Profi Spiele eingeladen wurde und pro Spiel >2500 Gold erhalten habe.

Fazit: Mit einer Investition von 5 Euro und ein wenig geschick beim Verhandeln hat man in kürzerer Zeit ein brauchbares Deck zusammen!

Für PvE reicht es zwar noch nicht, aber das spiele ich sowieso nicht.


----------

